# Anchorseal question



## BarnickCustomCalls (Aug 2, 2014)

I was wondering when cutting wet wood is it best to seal right away or dry out a bit first. We had a storm tip some box elders over about a week ago. I found some decent flamed logs and I sealed about an hour after cutting the tree. I went to look at it today and it looks like it's getting moldy under the AS. I was just curious if that's normal


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2014)

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> I was wondering when cutting wet wood is it best to seal right away or dry out a bit first.



Right away. And with FBE seal everything - all sides not just the end grain. And in your case seal everything since it is highly figured and the cell walls are so susceptible to collapse. .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Aug 2, 2014)

I did seal the full burl piece The straight grain flamed stuff I did just end grains. With the burl am I better off cutting into slabs or into over sized blanks?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2014)

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> ...With the burl am I better off cutting into slabs or into over sized blanks?



There's a lot of variables there Derek. Show each piece in the Processing forum and we can help you cut it.


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm still trying to learn about a this processing so sorry for s the questions but I guess I got another. After the blanks are fully coated in anchorseal would it work to put in a kiln and dry them or is it better to just let them air dry? The natural drying period could really make a guy go nuts.


----------



## SENC (Aug 2, 2014)

Patience, grasshopper!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 2, 2014)

You can try cooking a few blanks in the microwave if you need some ASAP, but slow and steady seems to work better for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

